

The Startling Size of US Military Operations in Africa - Kilo-byte
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2013/09/us-military-bases-africa

======
devx
Welcome to the American empire.

------
hannibal5
If you compare US Military operations in Africa to non-military operations
China is doing in Africa, they pale in comparison.

Chinese are really going into Africa and it's priority to them. There is
roughly million Chinese living and working in Africa already.

